# Mammatus ou montagem?



## Angelstorm (6 Fev 2007 às 23:44)

Mammatus ou montagem, o que acham?














































Retirado de um blog:
http://stupid-ideas.blogspot.com/2006/07/beautiful-mammatus-clouds.html


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2007 às 23:47)

Claro que não é montagem. É pura fotografia.


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2007 às 23:55)

Excelentes imagens    

Isso mais parece um cenário dantesco!


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2007 às 09:35)

Só vi este tipo de nuvens uma vez em Lisboa...

Mas metem muito respeito...


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2007 às 15:53)

Real.

Algumas são de Hastings, Nebraska, 12 Junho de 2004
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/gid/Web_Stories/2004/weather/06-12/mammatus.php
http://www.jornolsen.com/index.php?category=gallery/Cloudscapes&start=0
http://www.jornolsen.com/index.php?module=media&category=gallery/Cloudscapes&start=9

Outras são de Monclova,México, Maio de 2004, autor Raymundo Aguirre.
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap040607.html

Potentes supercélulas, potentes mammatus , entardecer e luz do sol no ângulo certo.

Mas também é  provável que algumas tenham tido algum tratamento de photoshop para realçar as nuvens.


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2011 às 23:55)

*Re: Mammatus?*

Boas

Peço desculpa por estar a desenterrar um tópico inactivo e morto há quase 1 ano mas...

Encontrei estas imagens... isto não será montagem?


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2011 às 01:06)

*Re: Mammatus?*

Esses são dos mais belos mammatus que já vi na net e são bem reais


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2011 às 01:13)

*Re: Mammatus?*

Na minha humilde opinião, isto tem pouco de real...

Dizer que isto pode ser montagem, diria antes que deve tratar-se de um cenário com existência de mammatus mas já editados, aliás mais parece uma versão naif deste tipo de nuvens... 
Custa-me a crer que isto seja real, só isso.


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 01:37)

*Re: Mammatus?*

Hum...serão mammatus mas com filtro na foto ??


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2011 às 01:57)

*Re: Mammatus?*

Esta foto é real tirado pelo fotografo jorn olsen
http://thebestphotographs.blogspot.com/2010/10/as-nuvens-de-jorn-olsen.html


http://www.jornolsen.com/index.php?category=gallery/Cloudscapes&start=0


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 02:05)

*Re: Mammatus?*



Teles disse:


> Esta foto é real tirado pelo fotografo jorn olsen
> http://thebestphotographs.blogspot.com/2010/10/as-nuvens-de-jorn-olsen.html
> 
> 
> http://www.jornolsen.com/index.php?category=gallery/Cloudscapes&start=0



Obrigado Teles...sendo estes mammatus reais, são lindos mesmo...

Mais uma pergunta, ouvi dizer que os mammatus são perigosos...porque?


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2011 às 02:10)

*Re: Mammatus?*

Mammatus (também referenciado por mamma ou mammatocumulus) é um termo da meteorologia aplicado ao padrão de "bolsas" que se formam na base de uma nuvem. O termo "mammatus" deriva do mamma, devido à associação ao formato de mamas ou seios.

Formam-se em ar descendente, em contraste com a maioria das nuvens que formam-se em ar ascendente. Frequentemente, nuvens mammatus formam-se sob a bigorna associada a uma nuvem cumulonimbus, e são observadas geralmente depois da passagem de uma tempestade severera ,por isso não creio que sejam perigosas 



Austrália, 2008:


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 02:11)

*Re: Mammatus?*



Teles disse:


> Mammatus (também referenciado por mamma ou mammatocumulus) é um termo da meteorologia aplicado ao padrão de "bolsas" que se formam na base de uma nuvem. O termo "mammatus" deriva do mamma, devido à associação ao formato de mamas ou seios.
> 
> Formam-se em ar descendente, em contraste com a maioria das nuvens que formam-se em ar ascendente. Frequentemente, nuvens mammatus formam-se sob a bigorna associada a uma nuvem cumulonimbus, e são observadas geralmente depois da passagem de uma tempestade severera ,por isso não creio que sejam perigosas



Obrigado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Fev 2011 às 02:18)

*Re: Mammatus?*

Ora pois claro que são Mammatus. Grande registo!! Parabéns!! Muito bom mesmo, não são os mais perfeitos mas estão excelentes!!


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2011 às 16:29)

*Re: Mammatus?*



Trovoadapower disse:


> Mais uma pergunta, ouvi dizer que os mammatus são perigosos...porque?



Os mammatus em si não são perigosos, mas indiciam a existência de uma poderosa trovoada próxima. Embora também se vejam mammatus que não são de trovoada, às vezes vêm-se por cá alguns pouco definidos naquelas massas de ar com muita nuvem média e alta que não costumam ter grande interesse. 

Mas normalmente vemo-los nas trovoadas e se os virmos sabemos que estamos debaixo da bigorna do cumulonimbus, e não significa necessariamente que a trovoada já tenha passado, podemos ver mammatus e ainda estarmos no caminho da trovoada, se for num ambiente de forte windshear. Imaginando uma célula que se desloca SO-NE e se nós estivermos a NE e avistarmos mammatus quer dizer que estamos debaixo da bigorna e como esta com muito windshear é arrastada para a frente (sentido de deslocação), para NE no exemplo, o nucleo da célula ainda pode chegar ao nosso local. E nesses casos os mammatus são um sinal de perigo, pois é uma zona que pode ter raios a qualquer momento.

Num ambiente de pouco windshear, em trovoadas unicelulares de vida curta, de uma hora, daquelas que se desenvolvem muito com imponentes torres perfeitinhas na vertical mas pouco se movem, se avistarmos mammatus ao pé de nós provavelmente quer dizer que a célula já criou uma boa bigorna e já está na fase madura ou final, e nós estamos na orla da mesma, e muitas vezes é sinal de que a trovoada está a dar ou já deu as últimas.


No fórum há bons registos de mammatus por cá, assim só de memória recordo-me dos fotografados no Algarve a 18/02/2008. Geralmente as melhores fotografias de mammatus são as que se conseguem próximo do pôr do sol.

Em Lagos pelo Blizzard:






http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...20-fevereiro-de-2008-a-1896-45.html#post60404


Em Loulé pelo Redfish:





http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/mau-tempo-inundacoes-18-fevereiro-2008-a-1923.html#post60366


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2011 às 19:12)

Obrigado Vince 

Quando os vir, fujo


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2011 às 21:12)

São belíssimas fotos de _*mammatus*_

Mas atenção que tem uso de photoshop (ou outro programa de edição) para dar realce às nuvens. Nuns casos mais, noutros menos, o suficiente para realçar aquilo que se pretende mostrar. Esse é um bom uso das ferramentas ao dispor do fotógrafo...diferente das situações em que radicalmente se altera uma imagem para mostrar o que não se fotografou.

Não quero dizer que perdem a beleza só porque foram editadas, o que quero dizer é que ao vivo muito, muito (!), muito dificilmente se vêem _mammatus_ com tal definição...


----------



## Vince (28 Fev 2011 às 09:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Não quero dizer que perdem a beleza só porque foram editadas, o que quero dizer é que ao vivo muito, muito (!), muito dificilmente se vêem _mammatus_ com tal definição...




Sim, algumas fotos foram nitidamente ajustadas, numa ou outra até se vê pelo ruído, mas não te esqueças que a maioria das vezes é ao contrário do que afirmas, uma foto raramente faz justiça ao que os olhos vêm. Quantas vezes não tiramos fotos de um céu incrível e ficamos desiludidos com o resultado ?
Um bom espectáculo de mammatus é de fazer suster a respiração a quem o vê, um espectáculo meio "freak" e surreal que não deixa ninguém indiferente. Recordo-me por exemplo de um evento em Nova York em 2009 que quase parou a cidade com toda a gente especada a olhar para o céu, foi inclusive notícia de canais de televisão mundiais.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2011 às 10:10)

Excelentes fotos de Mammatus!

Sim, nitidamente foram ajustadas ( melhoradas) ao nivel de contraste, levels , saturação, exposição, balanço dos brancos, crop... e isso é perfeitamente normal, uma coisa é melhorar uma fotografia já de si boa, outra é alterar a mesma, introduzindo elementos que não fazem parte da original, e aí passa a ser arte digital, e não fotografia "pura"..de referir que o melhoramento/tratamento da fotografia sempre existiu, desde a descoberta da mesma..só que antigamente era feita na cãmara escura, com recurso a químicos e outros tratamentos complexos, precisamente para melhorar a imagem, hoje em dia com a fotografia digital a melhoria é feita no photoshop ou similares, no fundo o photoshop é a câmara escura do nosso tempo, é um processo mais simples, mais limpo, e sobertudo mais barato que a antiga câmara escura.Por mais perfeitas que possam ser as câmaras digitais actuais nunca vão conseguir reproduzir com absoluta fidelidade o que os nossos "olhos veem",ou a maneira como o fotógrafo viu o que fotografou...O tratamento digital em photoshop é absolutamente indispensável, sobertudo para quem fotografa em RAW, uma foto não nasce e morre dentro da máquina fotográfica..há todo um processo de correcção e melhoramento, e isso também é fotografia.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2011 às 11:20)

*As fotos são de facto muito boas...*
E é verdade que muitas vezes também queremos mostrar com fotografias algo que observamos, mas depois eis que somos desiludidos pela técnica. Quantas vezes quis tirar fotos a pormenores e..._*népia*_! A cor, a saturação, o plano ou o fundo não saíram como eu queria, e é mais uma foto no meio de tantas.
Mas felizmente que uma ou outra vai saindo como eu queria, e aí sou um fotógrafo (amador) feliz!


----------



## amando96 (28 Fev 2011 às 20:19)

Também já registei umas mammatus, não as mais fotogénicas, mas não levou PS nenhum.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Fev 2011 às 21:08)

Snifa disse:


> Excelentes fotos de Mammatus!
> 
> Sim, nitidamente foram ajustadas ( melhoradas) ao nivel de contraste, levels , saturação, exposição, balanço dos brancos, crop... e isso é perfeitamente normal, uma coisa é melhorar uma fotografia já de si boa, outra é alterar a mesma, introduzindo elementos que não fazem parte da original, e aí passa a ser arte digital, e não fotografia "pura"...



Plenamente de acordo; com alguma frequência utilizo estas ferramentas não através do Photshop mas de um similar a custo de 0€ que muitos conhecem e ao ir testando suas potencialidades na edição de fotografia conseguem-se detectar pormenores em certas imagens que sem esse treinamento visual provavelmente não se conseguiria. Quanto às duas imagens que tornaram mais aceso este tema, não o referi antes uma vez se tratavam de fotos que já tinham sido questionadas e o óbvio iria repetir-se, o facto é que aconteceu!


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

As fotos são verdadeiras, mas o contraste foi aumentado (ou definido para um valor elevado na própria máquina). Reparem na cor das casas e no contraste dos vários elementos.

Em minha opinião, gosto mais de ver as fotos ao natural.


----------



## fhff (7 Mar 2011 às 10:01)

Realmente fotos espetaculares. A primeira e a segunda parecem ser fotos HDR (High Dinamyc Range), ou seja obtidas através da conjugação de várias fotos,tiradas com diferentes EV´s.

Sem dúvida um fenomeno que gostava de ver ao vivo


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2015 às 21:08)




----------



## vitoreis (28 Out 2015 às 17:35)

Mais uma excelente imagem dentro do tema:


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2015 às 10:04)

vitoreis disse:


> Mais uma excelente imagem dentro do tema:



 excelente!


----------



## Teles (2 Nov 2015 às 21:47)

Algumas fotos de mammatus tiradas nestes últimos tempos :
dinxperlo-Holanda,16 de Setembro de 2015.
Créditos: Carina Lichtenberg





 Pato Branco-PR, ao por do sol.
Créditos: Marcio Cagol





Brett Nickeson:





Austin,Texas-EUA,25 de Maio de 2015.
Créditos: Jeff Mangum





Woodward, Oklahoma, Estados Unidos 
Foto: Gene D. Rhoden





Colorado-EUA,17 de Junho de 2015. 
Créditos: Joe Randall





Texas-EUA,20 de Maio de 2013
Créditos:Craig Curlee





Oklahoma,Estados Unidos
Foto: Glenn Patterson





Stade-Alemanha,20 de Dezembro de 2014.
Créditos: Matthias Boerschke






Kroonstad, África do Sul.
Créditosave Ross





E por ultimo esta que não sei se são mammatus

Sugar Grove, Illinois-EUA, 14 de Agosto de 2015.
Créditos: Jodi Mair


----------

